# Craigavon Group talk - Wednesday 7th May



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone
The next meeting in Craigavon will be on Wednesday 7th May. For the first half of the meeting we will have a speaker on the SpermComet™Male Infertility Test, the rest of the meeting will be a chance for everyone to catch up and support each other.
Wednesday 7th May @ 7.30pm​Brownlow Community Hub​Brownlow Road, Craigavon​BT65 5DL​​Jill Martin from​​Lewis Fertility Testing​speaking on the​SpermComet™ Male Infertility Test​*"Sex, Drugs and Rock n' roll"*​​See link below which will explain a bit more about the test​



​​If interested in attending then please contact Sharon on T:07837 987562 or E:[email protected]​


----------

